# Wireless routers and lifespan



## Edd (Dec 15, 2015)

I seem to average about 2 years until a router fails on me in some manner. The most recent one has lasted about 8 months. It no longer transmits the network and even a hard wired device (Roku) has no internet access. I'm pretty thorough when it comes to troubleshooting tech issues so I try everything under the sun before giving up. 

My usage is fairly typical. A good deal of Internet TV, with about 8 connected devices. 

I typically go mid-range when buying one. They've all been Linksys, so I guess I'm going to try another brand. 

I'm just wondering if anyone else here has similar issues. I'd pay good money if I was confident in the reliability of a new router, but it seems like such a crapshoot.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 15, 2015)

My linksys router just died on me too. Don't think it's just you.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 15, 2015)

It seems routers have a designed in lifespan to me for some reason.  I have gone thru four of them.  I have no reason.  They just stop allowing certain devices to connect.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 15, 2015)

3 years is about a good average.


----------



## Edd (Dec 15, 2015)

I just spent some time online chatting with a Linksys tech and it seems that the firmware has been corrupted. They asked me to connect my computer to it directly but we have a newer Windows laptop that lacks an Ethernet port.  

They have agreed to send a replacement unit. I had not registered it but they were able to determine it was still under warranty by S/N. They are sending the replacement first and I'll send the failed one in the same box. They took CC info from me in the event that I'm scamming them. 

I'll update the thread on the outcome. I've never gone this route because I haven't had one fail during the warranty period.


----------



## dlague (Dec 15, 2015)

Comcast came out with a wireless cable modem which is what we use now.  Nice not having to worry about routers any longer.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> Comcast came out with a wireless cable modem which is what we use now.  Nice not having to worry about routers any longer.



+1 
Same here ! Nice all in one and no worries ! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Dec 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> Comcast came out with a wireless cable modem which is what we use now.  Nice not having to worry about routers any longer.


I have that there wireless routers are not very good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 15, 2015)

The problem with Comcast is they update the software without permission from the user.  Our first unit was fine for a year and then slowed to dial up speed after an update.  Numerous phone calls and a visit from a tech didn't help.  They finally gave us their new two channel model and it works pretty good


----------



## marcski (Dec 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> Comcast came out with a wireless cable modem which is what we use now.  Nice not having to worry about routers any longer.



Same for me and my cable company.  Plus, this allowed me to bring up the old router to the winter ski house ...which only had wired internet.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 15, 2015)

Linksys. Going on 4 or 5 years. $89 new if I recall.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 16, 2015)

I used to burn through routers every year or two. Then I shelled out cash for an Apple router and it has lasted six years so far. I also have the Verizon router / modem combo and it has been rock solid.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 16, 2015)

i am in the market for a new router.. old one is fine but i want a feature this one doesn't have.  i want to be able to send syslog from the router to a collector so i can get all geeky with the data.  but  i don't want to spend $200


----------



## Edd (Dec 18, 2015)

All set. The new router arrived this morning and it's good to go. Can't complain about the customer service.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 21, 2015)

I've had good luck with Linksys. I think I'm on 4+ years on one.....3 on the other. 

I'm not a fan of the all one ones; if something goes wrong, you need a new one. With them separate, you can replace one or the other. Do the cable companies charge you a monthly fees for those all in ones? The first thing I did when I switch to cable internet from DSL was to buy my own modem. $80....paid for itself in short order.


----------



## kiran varanasi (Sep 4, 2019)

I used Nescom wireless router it works nearly 2 yrs. I used in my office but unfortunately, I placed it in a bad router table. so fell down and my router gets damaged. so wireless router life span is effected I suggest using these list of best router tables https://www.consumersbase.com/best-router-table/ for placing your router


----------



## Edd (Sep 4, 2019)

Edd said:


> All set. The new router arrived this morning and it's good to go. Can't complain about the customer service.



Still using that same router. It’ll be 4 years in December so I’m doing better than average.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 4, 2019)

Routers usually last 3-4 years.


----------



## cdskier (Sep 13, 2019)

I just bought a new router today as my current one (a 10+ year old Dlink one) is starting to act up and sporadically will stop working for a bit here and there (as an example a few days ago wifi stopped working but wired was still working. Eventually the issue fixed itself and wifi started working again but there have been several times recently where I had to reboot it). Probably time for an upgrade anyway.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 13, 2019)

cdskier said:


> I just bought a new router today as my current one (a 10+ year old Dlink one) is starting to act up and sporadically will stop working for a bit here and there (as an example a few days ago wifi stopped working but wired was still working. Eventually the issue fixed itself and wifi started working again but there have been several times recently where I had to reboot it). Probably time for an upgrade anyway.



NetGear Orbi if you have a bigger house!


----------



## cdskier (Sep 13, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> NetGear Orbi if you have a bigger house!



I had already bought it by the time I made the post. House isn't too big. Went with a Linksys Maxstream AC2200 and just tested Wifi in the house and on the back deck. Signal seems stronger than my old router. My primary PC is hardwired, so Wifi speed isn't a huge concern (although still seems better than my old router, so I'm happy with that).


----------

